# [SOLD] NVIDIA RTX 2080 Super (Founder Edition)



## WizrdSleevz

Hello OCN Community,

I have an open box (essentially new) NVIDIA RTX 2080 Super for sale. This is the Founder Edition model which are a little difficult to come by. Rather than list it on Craigslist or Offer Up, I figured I'd give y'all first dibs.

Price: $780 shipped via FedEx and insured

(Price may be negotiable but please keep in mind, I'm not interested in trades nor am I in a hurry to sell)


----------



## skupples

i'm confused... they're $100 less on amazon...

i'll do $700 expedited, $650 snail mail.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

skupples said:


> i'm confused... they're $100 less on amazon...
> 
> i'll do $700 expedited, $650 snail mail.


Really? I wasn't aware of that. May you provide a link, por favor?


----------



## Lemondrips

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=2080+super&ref=nb_sb_noss_2


----------



## Mad Pistol

It's your card, so you can do with it as you please.

However, a word of advice; Overclock.net is not the place you want to price gouge on a hard-to-come-by product. Go to ebay if you want to do that.


People can get a Windforce OC version from here for $700.
https://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GeF...1_9?keywords=2080+super&qid=1570667337&sr=8-9

I have the 2070 Super version of the above card, and it is very good. The price you're asking is ridiculous.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Lemondrips said:


> https://www.amazon.com/s?k=2080+super&ref=nb_sb_noss_2


Those aren't Founders Editions



Mad Pistol said:


> It's your card, so you can do with it as you please.
> 
> However, a word of advice; Overclock.net is not the place you want to price gouge on a hard-to-come-by product. Go to ebay if you want to do that.
> 
> 
> People can get a Windforce OC version from here for $700.
> https://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GeF...1_9?keywords=2080+super&qid=1570667337&sr=8-9
> 
> I have the 2070 Super version of the above card, and it is very good. The price you're asking is ridiculous.


I'm not trying to price gouge. The above card linked is not a super nor is it a founders edition... and it is only $100 less than what I'm asking.

Anyhow, I'd rather someone on here get it than a random on Ebay. I know I could get more for it elsewhere, but that's not my intention. Seeing as people from "Florida" are just thread bashing, guess I should just go list it on fleabay... Thanks guys!


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

I purchased my 2080 Super Founder's Edition on Bestbuy for $700 and resold it for $700 (it was a temporary gpu until my wc rig was done). Bestbuy regulary restocks it too.


----------

